# Alex Ross "Wagnerism"



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Just finished the great book that is "Wagnerism" by the well-known New Yorker critic Alex Ross. I strongly recommend it for anyone with an interest in Wagner, literature, film, painting and politics. Has anyone here read it or is reading it?

For the mods, if you think another part of the forum is more appropriate or welcoming for this kind of discussion, go ahead and move it to wherever you think is best


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Risible topic, well done.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Just finished the great book that is "Wagnerism" by the well-known New Yorker critic Alex Ross. I strongly recommend it for anyone with an interest in Wagner, literature, film, painting and politics. Has anyone here read it or is reading it?
> 
> For the mods, if you think another part of the forum is more appropriate or welcoming for this kind of discussion, go ahead and move it to wherever you think is best


I started it but got sidetracked with some other books. I did think it was good and plan to get back to it soon.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

bz3 said:


> Risible topic, well done.


Oh do explain please


----------

